#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  arabic sex channels on satellite from ISRAEL‏

## nourdin_elhamri

altijd vroeg ik me af waar die Arabische seks zenders op de satelliet Hotbird vandaan komen. Na even zoeken zag dat ISRAEL er achter zit:

always I wondered where the Arabic sex channels on satellite Hotbird come from. After some searching I found out that ISRAEL is behind it:


Sexy Arab TV Israel Erotic 
Fatayat7armanat Israel Erotic 
Ta3arees Israel Erotic 
Arab Sex Club Israel
Arab Girls TV Israel Erotic
7 armanat Nar Israel Erotic
Arab 69 TV Israel Erotic 
Hot Arab TV Israel Erotic
69ArabMomes undefined Erotic 
Arab-Jins TV undefined Erotic 
Love TV (arabic) undefined Erotic
Lebnaniat TV undefined Erotic 
Arab XXX Israel Erotic 
Wala3 Arab TV Israel Erotic 
Ailaj TV undefined Erotic 
18+ Nisa 2 undefined Erotic
Al Jameela Jins Israel Erotic
Arab Babes Israel Erotic 

kijk zelf op http://nl.kingofsat.net/pos-13E.php of google zelf.. 
check it out yourself on http://nl.kingofsat.net/pos-13E.php or google it.. 


--Nourdin.

----------


## ronald

Yeah....and guess who brings it here in Holland on Maroc.nl "Islam en meer"?

----------


## nourdin_elhamri

I'm just spreading the word buddy

----------


## naam

> I'm just spreading the word buddy


Ach, daar kijkt toch niemand naar als goed moslim zijnde.  :zozo: .

----------


## nourdin_elhamri

> Yeah....and guess who brings it here in Holland on Maroc.nl "Islam en meer"?


As mentioned ISRAEL does (through the satellite). Not me. 

ALL brothers with a satellite receiver on Hotbird have to remove that stuff from the channel list during installation. This is humiliating if people are around. Probably you don’t have a satellite receiver and you therefore haven’t been confronted with it. There is no way of installing a receiver on Hotbird without being confronted with this stuff.

Moroccan TV should move to al BADR sat. But offcourse they prefer the French Hotbird sat next to the al fassaad channels. 

I'm just spreading the word buddy. It's good to know where it comes from.

----------

